# EVO roller bag vs. Dakine Low Roller



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Can someone compare and contrast these two?


How many words for this essay and what's the deadline?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Blew the zipper out of my Dakine Low Roller the first time I flew with it. Then again, I have a Dakine Heli Pro backpack that I’ve beat the hell out of for a decade and it looks practically brand new. Luggage is always going to be a crapshoot simply due to luggage handlers not giving a single fuck about how they treat your shit.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

It's too bad Thrive doesn't sell this one any more, I have 2 that are about 5 years old and holding up well. Plus, the phallic inspired logo is easy to spot in the airport large bag pick up area.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I've only used my Dakine Low Roller a couple of times, last time through Japan and the Tokyo underground. Pleased it with it so far, no issues.


----------



## JonOfArc (Aug 27, 2015)

I can only speak on the Dakine Low Roller but it hasn't let me down so far. It's survived trips to Italy, Austria, Canada and Japan, so it gets a recommendation from me.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Been using the Dakine Low Roller for years. Many airports later there's only minimal wear and tear. No problems with the wheels at all. Very robust.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Have had an older Dakine Low Roller that I've flown maybe 20x with. I generally pack it with 2-3 boards, boots, outerwear, gloves, etc... It's just now starting to show a little bit of wear on the fabric as you'd expect from that much use, but I still expect it will last awhile longer. I've been wanting to upgrade to something a little wider and with compression straps, but can't really justify replacing it when it works perfectly well.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Flown with my Dakine on one flight, it's a little bit beat, but I fully expect it to last me several more years. As others have said, it depends much on your baggage handlers.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Just remembered seeing this article when I saw this thread:

https://snowboarding.transworld.net/gear/collected-7-board-bags-to-improve-your-travels/


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

PlanB said:


> Just remembered seeing this article when I saw this thread:
> 
> https://snowboarding.transworld.net/gear/collected-7-board-bags-to-improve-your-travels/


Read this the other day actually but to be honest, only made my choice more difficult ?


----------



## jdest742 (Dec 10, 2020)

Which bag did you go with?


----------



## BigTex (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been using the Evo roller for 3 seasons now and it's great. I recently got a Dakine low roller for the wife and even though we haven't travelled with it yet, first impressions are that I prefer the Evo bag. Evo comes with three external pockets allowing me to fit nearly all my gear into my board bag when flying. The low roller only has one exterior. The other major differences I've noticed is that the Evo roller has two straps with clips that fit just inside the bindings to lock your board in nice and tight. No such straps for the low roller. The low roller seems to be pretty high quality, but I still prefer the features of the Evo roller personally. Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Heads up that all these "padded" bags are basically lying about padding. Padding is extremely minimal on all bags so prepare for disappointment in that area.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Heads up that all these "padded" bags are basically lying about padding. Padding is extremely minimal on all bags so prepare for disappointment in that area.


I carried a small duffle as carry on and put most of my clothes to pad my low roller when I flew with it to CO. Then I moved the clothes to my duffle once there. On the way back, the dirty clothes again padded the bag.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> I carried a small duffle as carry on and put most of my clothes to pad my low roller when I flew with it to CO. Then I moved the clothes to my duffle once there. On the way back, the dirty clothes again padded the bag.


Yeah use your own padding like that for sure.


----------

